

Handling a low traffic website with extremely high traffic peaks? - icex

Hi, I'm an experienced web developer that has found a new hurdle.<p>I'm developing a web site providing a service for a big company which will have a relatively low traffic (in the order of 1000s per day) and a few moments during the weeks where one could expect 100,000 visits in an hour. Each visit implies a somewhat server-intensive transaction, so server load is an issue.<p>What considerations can I make hardware and software-wise in order to minimize the impact caused by these peaks?<p>Amazon EC2's elastic structure seems fit to this specific kind of problem, but I have no experience with the platform, so any recommendations on whether this is convenient or better than a server array with load balancing.<p>Also on the software front, I normally run a django-nginx-apache-memcached stack, which works wonders for websites with constant demand, but is there any other framework that can help with load handling? Or in the case of a server array, some load balancing framework.<p>EDIT: Clarity/format.
Any help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance!
======
ZempIT
I'm interested in this as well.

